
Ask HN: Where to start? - bryk
I want to change my career to web programming at the age of 30. I am completely new to programming. I don&#x27;t anything about computer science.<p>What should I learn to become a web developer?<p>Where to start?
======
troydavis
There’s no wrong place to start, but a pretty good one would be a “Python for
non-programmers” tutorial:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15010265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15010265)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=python+for+non-
programmers](https://www.google.com/search?q=python+for+non-programmers)
(scroll down for more on the first page).

Python has a relatively real syntax, is actually used in real Web services and
standalone apps (ie, you can build real stuff with it), and has an active
community.

Don’t worry about which tutorial you choose; at this point, it doesn’t matter.
The Wikibooks one ([https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-
Programmer%27s_Tutorial_fo...](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-
Programmer%27s_Tutorial_for_Python_3)) looks fine, but if you spend a few
hours on it and don’t like it, try another one.

If (when) you get stuck, Google the error message or a summary of the problem.
If (when) that doesn’t work, post to Stack Overflow or ask
[https://www.python.org/community/irc/](https://www.python.org/community/irc/).

